# Down Low Kustomz



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.downlowkustomz.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.downlowkustomz.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Now that's a nice sponsor


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks guys just one more way to help out LIL and get my name out put gary the gif is the old sponsor lol


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

ey str8 whats the name of the song theres playing on DLK ? :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Paul Wall-Sittin Sideways.



D, where did that graphic come from?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 13 2006, 10:16 AM~4609960
> *Paul Wall-Sittin Sideways.
> D, where did that graphic come from?
> *


gary probably just threw it together. i just let him do mine too when i sponsered the other forum, lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea gary did it i just let him set it up


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

pimp shit


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

TAHNKS STR8 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no big deal homie you know how i roll homie


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 13 2006, 02:33 PM~4612503
> *no big deal homie you know how i roll homie
> *


Way to go man :thumbsup:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 13 2006, 05:27 AM~4609331
> *thanks guys just one more way to help out LIL and get my name out put gary the gif is the old sponsor lol
> *


It should be updated now. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea my aol will not let it change but if i log on to IE it is changed but thanks gary


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn that cool 
Nice one sponcering us BIG D and thanks to downlowcustomz :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i got your back homie


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

CHA HOMIE ITS TIGHT TO HAVE SOME 1 LIKE YOU AS OUR SPONSOR.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like knowing that my $2 are being put to good use. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YO BIg D what ur adresss for sending money orders 
cus ur website wont come up cus i have dail up


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.downlowkustomz.com/Contact.html


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

He said the site wont come up homie^^
Thanks DLK


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, just need a price for " me " for a set of 26' 144's Normal ones and Fan One's 

So far iv got a guarenteed order from a couple of people, worth bout $500, half way there

PM me with the price please


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 17 2006, 12:37 PM~4641275
> *He said the site wont come up homie^^
> Thanks DLK
> *



The *hompage* wont come up for him because he is on dial-up. That link I posted is the direct link to the contact page...no flash on there and should come up just fine.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 19 2006, 04:36 AM~4656409
> *I eat wang with tea
> *





:ugh:





















:roflmao:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

SUP BIG D!!!!!!! I need to start getting my bike together so I can join the club and I got a question......did you ever go look at that building out by the mall?



BTW, Down Low Kustomz is #1! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2006, 02:56 PM~4659967
> *:ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowJay6911_@Jan 19 2006, 07:15 PM~4661135
> *SUP BIG D!!!!!!! I need to start getting my bike together so I can join the club and I got a question......did you ever go look at that building out by the mall?
> BTW, Down Low Kustomz is #1! :biggrin:
> *


yes i did it cost to much to get it running i am look at where steves old shop was but yea you need to leave them models alone and build some bikes lmao j/p adn yes you are right DLK is #1 :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2006, 03:56 PM~4659967
> *:ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *




it is considered a delicacy


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 24 2006, 03:56 PM~4696284
> *it is considered a delicacy
> *



:0 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't need to know who is eating wang with their tea. That is just st8 wrong


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^ I emailed u about custom work and sent some pics to the email listed on dlk.com


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

D YOU GOT PM


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

which D, me D?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Big D....D.L.K. D


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: Here it go Str8 Clown'n








Im fin to change the fork a little bit.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah we can do that


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Ia it true yall bought Big Tyme and Death Dealers parts, cause I wanted to purchase those ones they had discounted


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

It *may* have been true...but the only thing that matters is that he's got the right connection now!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I need to know because whoever has them I want to buy them from them Let me know thanks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 7 2006, 07:24 AM~4793990
> *Ia it true yall bought Big Tyme and Death Dealers parts, cause I wanted to purchase those ones they had discounted
> *


no i did not buy there parts it is they only make lowrider bike parts for DLk when they have the time homie and far as the parts go i think they sold all of them :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight thanks


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 7 2006, 08:29 PM~4799030
> *no i did not buy there parts it is they only make lowrider bike parts for DLk when they have the time homie and far as the parts go i think they sold all of them  :biggrin:
> *


yo man yall still got those birdgaged fork bars


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

How much for a double bulb bullit head light with a visor crome?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much would it cost for yall to make twisted parts w/ cages?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 10 2006, 04:04 AM~4817001
> *DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HondaCivic99 (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HondaCivic99_@Feb 13 2006, 11:06 AM~4838857
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: hahahahaa :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what is funny homie did i miss something lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

he ttt'd a thread that stays at the top


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 13 2006, 02:28 PM~4840427
> *he ttt'd a thread that stays at the top
> *


hahahahaha ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

well, that is pretty funny :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HondaCivic99_@Feb 13 2006, 12:06 PM~4838857
> *TTT
> *


1 more time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here you guys go homie's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 19 2006, 05:08 PM~5081593
> *here you guys go homie's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

heres some links to what the frame looks like tell me what you think 





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3601405


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 19 2006, 08:08 PM~5081593
> *here you guys go homie's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 26 2006, 09:58 AM~5122077
> *
> *


lol still got the watermark, I can hook some tight ones up for cheap


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no thats just the pic i used lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o ight


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 26 2006, 08:08 PM~5124516
> *lol still got the watermark, I can hook some tight ones up for cheap
> *


How cheap i might want some made..im too buzy to fuck with that anymore.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 1 2006, 08:28 AM~5161055
> *How cheap i might want some made..im too buzy to fuck with that anymore.
> *


what do you need done? I can design logos in this program I have, and I can do bussiness cards and flyers. pm me the information you need on it and what the company does, and I can try to come up with something. Im assuming its a lowrider company though.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give me a call homie i might have some for u to make


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 2 2006, 06:28 PM~5166912
> *give me a call homie i might have some for u to make
> *


me? pm me your number


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 1 2006, 07:30 AM~5161062
> *what do you need done?  I can design logos in this program I have, and I can do bussiness cards and flyers.  pm me the information you need on it and what the company does, and I can try to come up with something.  Im assuming its a lowrider company though.
> *


i need some down low kustomz business cards you need to make me some homie... and sopme flyers for that cruise...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Apr 13 2006, 09:05 PM~5237249
> *i need some down low kustomz business cards you need to make me some homie... and sopme flyers for that cruise...
> *


gotcha, just send me the info and I'll make a new logo for the bikes, just send me any custom services we have and anything else you want on them and I gotcha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea DLK is growing and so is str8 clown'n YO so you going to join the famliy or what ??????


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

me? yall gotta start usin my name lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea you so when u going to join the famliy str8 clown'n cc/bc


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

IDK i was talking to some other guys from expressions. Howard is his s/n on here, i havent been able to meet up with them yet tho. I would love to join up tho. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

join up qwith who them or us


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I was saying Id love to join up but I wanna see whats up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit what is there to see str8 clown'n baby growing little by little j/p hey the door is always oppen


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 14 2006, 09:59 PM~5244987
> *shit what is there to see str8 clown'n baby growing little by little j/p hey the door is always oppen
> *


lol thanks man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i am here 3 more months lol just payed my sponsor shit up i have stay here to hook up all my homie on LIL


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Glad to hear it bro. I just got in from my Cali trip and came home to a nice set of bearings for my crank and neck....gonna do some kandy brandywine powder on em and fit em to the frame.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is a ghost wuz up did you have fun in cali hey get at when you get time i need to talk to you about a couple thangs shit has been going crazy lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Sure thing bro...had a great time in Cali. Hit me in a PM with what you need.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sign on to aol


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

oh shit we gonna be pimpin...now when i do my bike with front and rear hydraulics itll look like i copied from that dude at indy who had the rear hydros... but fuck it... well be in touch on some dros soon and more bike parts...


----------



## StickyIcky06 (May 2, 2006)

whats up every1 i just wanted to come here and apoligize to layitlow and downlow kustomz for disrespecting the hustle and the game i apoligize and hope to roll in the future with yall stay up and hope you will except my apoligy thats real :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky06_@May 1 2006, 08:40 PM~5353429
> *whats up every1 i just wanted to come here and apoligize to layitlow and downlow kustomz for disrespecting the hustle and the game i apoligize and hope to roll in the future with yall stay up and hope you will except my apoligy  thats real :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky06_@May 1 2006, 08:40 PM~5353429
> *whats up every1 i just wanted to come here and apoligize to layitlow and downlow kustomz for disrespecting the hustle and the game i apoligize and hope to roll in the future with yall stay up and hope you will except my apoligy  thats real :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS TAKES A REAL MAN TO APOLIGIZE, WHEN HE KNOWS HE DID WRONG.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@May 1 2006, 10:01 PM~5354221
> *:thumbsup: ITS TAKES A REAL MAN TO APOLIGIZE, WHEN HE KNOWS HE DID WRONG.
> *



I agree :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

that true :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i gave him a chance and they started there shit today in other forum's and far as everyone just look at this i am not a thief


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen is the rafel did i miss it ?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

DLK sponsored bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fuck that is bad ass


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Price for a chrome seat pan.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I still say it needs a down crown and a front fender.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 06:04 AM~5408108
> *DLK sponsored bike
> 
> 
> *


hey how much for a set of forks like those?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$125 plus shipping there is a shit load of detail to them and that is not chromed


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 13 2006, 06:53 PM~5423723
> *$125 plus shipping there is a shit load of detail to them and that is not chromed
> *


so how much with chrome


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 06:04 AM~5408108
> *DLK sponsored bike
> 
> 
> *


I JUST LOVE THE STRETCHED LOOK ON JERRYS BIKE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@May 13 2006, 06:27 PM~5423569
> *hey how much for a set of forks like those?
> *


YOU CANT GET A SET LIKE THOSE BECAUSE YOU AREN'T FROM LUXURIOUS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no but i can he can get some with a diffirent name


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok guys here is 2 deals 
$25+ship








$40-ship


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 03:48 PM~5446655
> *ok guys here is 2 deals
> $25+ship
> 
> ...


ohh i like those mufflers.. lol... 

hey how much for a complete 20 in continetal kit , flat twisted , with a 16 in wheel and tire


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u have a pm


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do u chrome big D?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u have a pm


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

WHATS UP D. WHERE THE HELL HAS BRANDON BEEN! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh sur work alot lol he pops on ever blue moon lol i just talked to him the other day e said he should be on this weekend


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jun 2 2006, 06:25 PM~5541831
> *WHATS UP D.  WHERE THE HELL HAS BRANDON BEEN!  :biggrin:
> *


offtopic :ugh:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

I just got my parts in from DLK. They took care of all my needs I had been shopping elsewhere but I'll never go there again DLK beat every price hands down and even helped me with a special request! Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 28 2006, 08:40 AM~5681984
> *I just got my parts in from DLK. They took care of all my needs I had been shopping elsewhere but I'll never go there again DLK beat every price hands down and even helped me with a special request! Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


cool now your on my way to my house so i can put it together


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 28 2006, 09:40 AM~5681984
> *I just got my parts in from DLK. They took care of all my needs I had been shopping elsewhere but I'll never go there again DLK beat every price hands down and even helped me with a special request! Thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


hey if you need anything you just dropa line homie and i will get at asap homie :biggrin: DLK #1


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

can u get my shit chromed 
how much would it be


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

how much for 2 fanned 72 spoke hollow hub 20's and 1 for the front shipped to 54880


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn alot has changed from then till now


----------

